
I’ve Never Had a Goal - CharlesW
https://m.signalvnoise.com/ive-never-had-a-goal/
======
bediger4000
The author never says it explicitly, but did he substitute curiosity for
ambition? Probably not, but it seems like something that could happen.

------
msie
It sounds like he did have goals but was okay he didn’t reach them. Those are
still goals.

